# generac home generator?



## 7 point (Sep 4, 2019)

I have been kicking around getting one but not sure what fuel should I get gas,propain,or diesel .anyone on here have one ? If so how do you like it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2019)

@Hooked On Quack


----------



## 7 point (Sep 4, 2019)

Does he have one?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2019)

He does. Big enough to run his entire house, if I remember right. He`ll see this when he logs on tonight, and will give you some good info.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks nic


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 4, 2019)

Propane would be best, if you have other gas appliances. But, Quack says it gets expensive.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 4, 2019)

I dont have propain at my house I would have to put a tank in.


----------



## GIII (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 4, 2019)

It is the cleaner, quieter way to go, if you can afford it.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 4, 2019)

Why are you thinking about a Genny? Emergency use, or tired of the utilities? Or, did you shun civilization, like we did?


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Sep 4, 2019)

I don't have a Generac, just a Cat gas generator as backup for electric company power.  In my case I got gas because I have in ground utilities that have not failed through three hurricanes. And because I can store the generator in the garage with an empty tank and keep gas cans full of fresh gas simply by pouring the cans in my autos and filling the empty cans up every month. Less hassle, cheaper, and gets the job done. If I need the Cat, I'll just roll it out behind the house, plug it in to house power, fuel it and fire it up. I will be limited to 48 hours run time from the gas cans, and another 30 hours pumping fuel from the cars.

Remember propane will be the most stable for long term storage and one large propane tank should provide many days of fuel. Diesel is better than gas, but will need stabilizers and should be pumped through a filter and water separator every few months if not used. So if you need backup power only - your choices will be propane or regular work to keep the fuel usable.


----------



## Gator89 (Sep 4, 2019)

If someone has natural gas available, that would be the best option, no tank just a supply line and a meter.  I had natural gas furnaces and a water heater when i lived in the ATL.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2019)

7 point said:


> I have been kicking around getting one but not sure what fuel should I get gas,propain,or diesel .anyone on here have one ? If so how do you like it?




I've got a 22k w Generac that kicks on with in 5 seconds of losing power and runs the whole house.  Bought a used propane tank for a $100 from the guy that I bought the unit from.  Wouldn't take anything for it, some of the best $$$ I've ever spent.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got a 22k w Generac that kicks on with in 5 seconds of losing power and runs the whole house.  Bought a used propane tank for a $100 from the guy that I bought the unit from.  Wouldn't take anything for it, some of the best $$$ I've ever spent.




It automatically comes on every Wednesday morning at 8am and runs a self check and charges the battery.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 4, 2019)

If we had more critters, methane conversion would almost be an option. Gennys can also run off of wood gas, but that is some work.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 4, 2019)

I too have been thinking about a whole house generator.
I'm debating between one that would run everything including central A/C & one that would run everything but A/C.
I think there would be quiet a difference in cost between the 2.
As far as propane goes, I thought gas companies will rent you the tank. Didn't realize you have to buy tank.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I too have been thinking about a whole house generator.
> I'm debating between one that would run everything including central A/C & one that would run everything but A/C.
> I think there would be quiet a difference in cost between the 2.
> As far as propane goes, I thought gas companies will rent you the tank. Didn't realize you have to buy tank.




You can rent, but for a $100 decided it'd be cheaper to buy, tank looks brand new.  There wasn't much cost difference in the 18k and the 22k, would rather have too much, than not enough.  You can buy thru the big box stores, but I wanted someone that could provide maintenance too.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 4, 2019)

I work for a local co-op and we have been to quite a few consumers that's adding one to their house. All the ones we've saw have been propane. How many times have you actually had to use it since you had it installed?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2019)

sghoghunter said:


> I work for a local co-op and we have been to quite a few consumers that's adding one to their house. All the ones we've saw have been propane. How many times have you actually had to use it since you had it installed?




We live in the MON and have frequent power failures.  May only be for a few hours, or could be days.  Had mine installed after feeding a 7500W gas burner for 7 days of the ice storm.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 4, 2019)

I was speaking with a friend that's considering it. He said a guy he knows just bought one. Generator, tank, install, everything, was $13,500.00. I didn't realize they were that expensive.
However, I don't know how big his house is.

I did the estimate on Generac site & it showed one for my house size that would run everything including AC at $4300.00.
I'm sure that doesn't include install & propane tank.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I was speaking with a friend that's considering it. He said a guy he knows just bought one. Generator, tank, install, everything, was $13,500.00. I didn't realize they were that expensive.
> However, I don't know how big his house is.
> 
> I did the estimate on Generac site & it showed one for my house size that would run everything including AC at $4300.00.
> I'm sure that doesn't include install & propane tank.




Best I can remember I paid around $7k for mine ??  Good friend of mine owns a propane company out of Milledgeville and sales/services generators too.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm telling y'all, it would greatly benefit my neighbors to buy me a whole house generator because the way my luck runs - the minute I have one installed we will NEVER lose power again. Ever!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 4, 2019)

Neighbor is an electrical contractor, full install is 12,500 for full house around ATL. He’s done a bunch of them at that price.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 4, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Neighbor is an electrical contractor, full install is 12,500 for full house around ATL. He’s done a bunch of them at that price.


Too rich for my blood.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 4, 2019)

We run a Harbor Freight genny, for about $10-$15 a day.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 4, 2019)

If I was in the MON and wanted uninterrupted power I’d own one, no doubt.
We’re on a co-op out here and a squirrel on a line gets you a 15-30 minute outage fairly frequently. Those I personally don’t worry about.

It’s the 3-5 days of no power due to a weather event. In our area most likely an ice storm.

The point being what are your requirements for backup power?
Do you want it for effortless backup due to outage frequency or backup a few days a year.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 4, 2019)

Capt Quirk said:


> We run a Harbor Freight genny, for about $10-$15 a day.


Whole house?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 5, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Whole house?


Yeah... But we are scaled back a bit.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 5, 2019)

How fuel efficient is that on propain


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 5, 2019)

If you're only using it for emergency, it shouldn't be too terrible. The secret is, to turn off and unplug things you don't need. If you wanted to run your house strictly off the Genny full time, very pricey. Again, only plug in the stuff you need- lights, fans, fridge, tv, charge up batteries.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Sep 5, 2019)

For the money some of these guys have spent on whole house gennys you could easily have a modest battery bank and solar panels for a standby power source. No fuel to buy in an emergency. Or if solar aint your thing just buy a nice sized inverter generator and run a cord. Waaaaay cheaper.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 5, 2019)

This is my setup, it is not whole house as my generator won’t carry the AC. If I add a 15 KW Generator it could be whole house.

As my concerns are mostly power loss in winter storms I’m ok with an integrated manual switch over.

I have less than 2K in the system.

Additionally, though propane is the way to go for fuel storage you lose KWs on propane feed as it doesn’t produce the same power output. You will see this in adverts for Generacs and mobile generators.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 5, 2019)

livinoutdoors said:


> For the money some of these guys have spent on whole house gennys you could easily have a modest battery bank and solar panels for a standby power source. No fuel to buy in an emergency. Or if solar aint your thing just buy a nice sized inverter generator and run a cord. Waaaaay cheaper.


You haven't shopped for batteries and panels, have you? The "good" batteries are close to a grand each. Same thing goes for the inverter and charge controller. And at that point, you are still only going to run a few essential things. You need a whole lot of solar to run a whole house.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Sep 5, 2019)

Capt Quirk said:


> You haven't shopped for batteries and panels, have you? The "good" batteries are close to a grand each. Same thing goes for the inverter and charge controller. And at that point, you are still only going to run a few essential things. You need a whole lot of solar to run a whole house.


You could spend that much if ya wanted to, but dont need to for sure. Are you talking Li batteries, lead acid is much cheaper.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 6, 2019)

livinoutdoors said:


> You could spend that much if ya wanted to, but dont need to for sure. Are you talking Li batteries, lead acid is much cheaper.


And I'm saying Walmart batteries can't take it. The cheapest would be Trojan T105s at $130 apiece. 8 batteries will run fans, lights, tv, for about 8-10 hrs. Coffee maker, fridge, no. Ac? Definitely no. Solar ain't cheap to start, and it takes a lot more than you think.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 6, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> This is my setup, it is not whole house as my generator won’t carry the AC. If I add a 15 KW Generator it could be whole house.
> 
> As my concerns are mostly power loss in winter storms I’m ok with an integrated manual switch over.
> 
> ...


I have that now only thing is i cant run my a/c and out where i live if we have a decent size huricane i have been without power for a week or so my elderly parents live with me I have to be oncall for my job during h uricanes I'm might not be around to keep everything going .I'm just trying to make it easy on my family.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 6, 2019)

7 point said:


> I have that now only thing is i cant run my a/c and out where i live if we have a decent size huricane i have been without power for a week or so my elderly parents live with me I have to be oncall for my job during h uricanes I'm might not be around to keep everything going .I'm just trying to make it easy on my family.



That’s a reason to invest in an auto switch and a Generac. Your on the right track sir.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Sep 6, 2019)

Capt Quirk said:


> And I'm saying Walmart batteries can't take it. The cheapest would be Trojan T105s at $130 apiece. 8 batteries will run fans, lights, tv, for about 8-10 hrs. Coffee maker, fridge, no. Ac? Definitely no. Solar ain't cheap to start, and it takes a lot more than you think.


Pm sent


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2019)

7 point said:


> I have that now only thing is i cant run my a/c and out where i live if we have a decent size huricane i have been without power for a week or so my elderly parents live with me I have to be oncall for my job during h uricanes I'm might not be around to keep everything going .I'm just trying to make it easy on my family.




Generac bro. Promise your wife and family will love you long time !!!  I'm guessing you can borrow against your house and write it off as home improvement ??   I made a butt load of OT that year and saved it to pay for mine.


----------



## Geno67 (Sep 6, 2019)

Be absolutely certain you have either a transfer switch or an interlock. It isolates your power from the grid and keeps from killing the people who are working on repairing the system.

Battery bank and solar panels would be twice as expensive as a generator. The best ones are natural gas but not everyone has gas at their house. second best would be propane, then gasoline, then diesel. Gasoline needs to be refreshed every few months and diesel has to be filtered and conditioned.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 6, 2019)

Sounds like I'm sold on the generac 22kw propain


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 6, 2019)

Just an idea and certainly not an "automatic" one ...

But you guys that own a tractor ....can purchase a PTO generator ...

I see WinCo 15 KW (30 HP tractor)for less than $2000 ....

27 KW for about $3000

agri Supply has a 15 Kw with frame & shaft for $1639


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2019)

7 point said:


> Sounds like I'm sold on the generac 22kw propain




Shop around bro, you can buy one from a big box store, pay somebody to install, electrician to wire in, and a propane tank.  Shop shop shop!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2019)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Just an idea and certainly not an "automatic" one ...
> 
> But you guys that own a tractor ....can purchase a PTO generator ...
> 
> ...




Mr. Jimmy, who wants to burn diesel and  listen to a tractor all day/ night ??? lol Love ya bro !!  You're up to $7k ???


----------



## sleepr71 (Sep 6, 2019)

Quack,22kw is a big unit. Wonder how long a 250 gal Propane tank (or even a 100 gal tank..that you could take & get filled)..will run your generator ? Have you ran it yet,for days..for a week? Just curious,as I think Propane is probably THE way to go for less muss & fuss. I don’t see my wifey going out at 3 am,when it’s 10* & re-fueling our generator. It’s hard enough to get them commited to cutting & stacking firewood for backup for the few really cold nights we have here in mid-GA? I’m from Milledgeville ..which Gas Co sells/services these propane deals? Thanks man!


----------



## sleepr71 (Sep 6, 2019)

The WORST generator I’ve used for an extended time was a big Lincoln Welder/Generator combo. It put out plenty of juice.. but I don’t think we were able to sleep for the NOISE! Or worrying about It running out of gas every 3-4 hours. Diesel would probably be my next choice(behind Propane). It’s just too easy to set up a 300-500 gal tank & plumb it to the Generator,if needed?


----------



## Big7 (Sep 7, 2019)

GeorgiaBob said:


> I don't have a Generac, just a Cat gas generator as backup for electric company power.  In my case I got gas because I have in ground utilities that have not failed through three hurricanes. And because I can store the generator in the garage with an empty tank and keep gas cans full of fresh gas simply by pouring the cans in my autos and filling the empty cans up every month. Less hassle, cheaper, and gets the job done. If I need the Cat, I'll just roll it out behind the house, plug it in to house power, fuel it and fire it up. I will be limited to 48 hours run time from the gas cans, and another 30 hours pumping fuel from the cars.
> 
> Remember propane will be the most stable for long term storage and one large propane tank should provide many days of fuel. Diesel is better than gas, but will need stabilizers and should be pumped through a filter and water separator every few months if not used. So if you need backup power only - your choices will be propane or regular work to keep the fuel usable.



That's solid advise. I had a 4000 watt 5250 Spike Generac that came with it's own trolly or hand truck, which ever you want to call it. (gas)

It powered my 30ft Starcraft as long as you didn't run the microwave while the air was on. Served me well for 5 years.

IMO.. The propane or lp would be cleaner on you and the unit. The cost fluctuates wildly if you are going to use it full time. My second choice would be gas just because it's available and easy to scavenge if it came to that. It has a decent energy density.

Me thinks the best for powering a full size house for long periods would be a commercial diesel. Great energy-efficient and density. The only downsides to diesel is the fuel and exaust stinks to high Heaven. They will rattle a little until the valves are worn in a little. And... Rattle more later with some hours on it.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 7, 2019)

Capt Quirk said:


> We run a Harbor Freight genny, for about $10-$15 a day.



How many watts cruising and what is the spike? Sounds like it meets your needs.
I'm back in town right now. Prolly the noise ordnance would get me if I ran it just to be off the grid. If it was a storm or something, they would turn a blind eye.... OR.. Ask for an outlet.? Which is fine by me. We were out of power for 4 days during the string of tornadoes that hit Monroe in 91' or 92'. That's been a long time. You will be surprised how many friends you have when something like that happens. We stayed in a 16ft hunting camper during that time. The smaller generator worked well for that. It was also very portable and house to house we went to run several neighbors fridge and freezer a few hours at the time to keep food spoilage down. It was all good. Glad I could help folks less prepared.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mr. Jimmy, who wants to burn diesel and  listen to a tractor all day/ night ??? lol Love ya bro !!  You're up to $7k ???



I bet you'd loved to "heard" a tractor running outside that fish camp ....right??

  ????????  I am saying emergency use .... 

I have to run a generator about three times a year ...mostly due to the wind blowing trees on the lines .....the longest was seven days for a hurricane from the gulf coast.

With some under ground cable ....you can put a little distance between  a tractor and the house.

But mostly I am cheap !!!!  I like cheap ideas ...that work !!!

Your setup is the cat's meow compared my 5.5 KW .... I kept the 2 freezers cold, refrigerator cold ...had satellite tv .... Deep well pressure  and most important ....internet all over the house!!! Cooked some good meals on propane stove!


----------



## longrangedog (Sep 7, 2019)

22kw Generac cost about 6k and is backup to electric company power.  Runs everything (propane heat, stove, water heater, 1000 gal tank already in the ground). You can go larger to a Generac powered by a water cooled auto engine for a lot more $. The larger model requires a small crane to set it in. The 22k air cooled suits our needs in the north Georgia mountains.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2019)

sleepr71 said:


> Quack,22kw is a big unit. Wonder how long a 250 gal Propane tank (or even a 100 gal tank..that you could take & get filled)..will run your generator ? Have you ran it yet,for days..for a week? Just curious,as I think Propane is probably THE way to go for less muss & fuss. I don’t see my wifey going out at 3 am,when it’s 10* & re-fueling our generator. It’s hard enough to get them commited to cutting & stacking firewood for backup for the few really cold nights we have here in mid-GA? I’m from Milledgeville ..which Gas Co sells/services these propane deals? Thanks man!




Longest my Generac has run is 3 days, and didn't even knock a dent in propane.  PM sent.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 7, 2019)

I went to Lowe's today and gave them my info there going to have a contractor contact me next week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2019)

7 point said:


> I went to Lowe's today and gave them my info there going to have a contractor contact me next week.




Make sure you get a turnkey job bro ..


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 7, 2019)

7 point said:


> I went to Lowe's today and gave them my info there going to have a contractor contact me next week.


Keep us posted. Very interested.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Make sure you get a turnkey job bro ..


That's the plan


----------



## 7 point (Sep 14, 2019)

Got the contractor coming out Thursday to give me a qoute .


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 19, 2019)

I am a Generac dealer and we install 4-6 air cooled units a week mostly 22kw air cooled units and have hundreds on service contracts. The last 3 years of being affected with hurricanes every year they have become extremely popular. I’ve asked several people who have ran for days and weeks on there units what they averaged and probably 90% of them figured they averaged 1.5-2 gallons of propane per hour. Cheaper than a hotel.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 19, 2019)

Lowe's came out today they gave me a qoute of $9,700 and it was only a 16kw .I'm checking some local electric shops


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 19, 2019)

We do installs for Lowe’s and that seems really high. Where are you at?


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 19, 2019)

7 point said:


> Lowe's came out today they gave me a qoute of $9,700 and it was only a 16kw .I'm checking some local electric shops


Oof!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 19, 2019)

You guys need to settle down before you loose your pro pain rights


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 19, 2019)

A whole house generator is what it is. Engineered to run the whole house. 

Got a 5500kw duel fuel (gas/propane) generator and a window unit. It will run some lights, frig and fans. And tv


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

One of the mods an electrician said could be done to help was put a large capacitor on the AC and warning label of course. It’s the initial start draw that pulls the generator. If the start power is stored then the genny doesn't work as hard on start.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 20, 2019)

arrendale8105 said:


> We do installs for Lowe’s and that seems really high. Where are you at?[/QUOTE .I'm in n central fla


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 20, 2019)

Try waiting until it isn't hurricane season...


----------



## 7 point (Nov 2, 2019)

I signed the contract yesterday on a generac 22kw with transfer switch installed for $8200 gas tank not included that's $2500 installed


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

7 point said:


> I signed the contract yesterday on a generac 22kw with transfer switch installed for $8200 gas tank not included that's $2500 installed


I'm gonna save my money & if a storm hits just come to your house! ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2019)

7 point said:


> I signed the contract yesterday on a generac 22kw with transfer switch installed for $8200 gas tank not included that's $2500 installed




You won't ever regret it !!!  I wonder if that could be a tax write off??


----------



## 7 point (Nov 2, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I'm gonna save my money & if a storm hits just come to your house! ??


  maybe we could work something out .I'm looking for a lease to hunt on .


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

7 point said:


> only if I can hunt on your lease


Depends on how bad the storm is ??


----------



## 7 point (Nov 2, 2019)

Lol


----------



## 7 point (Dec 15, 2019)

The contractor comes out in the morning it's a done deal


----------

